# Java Projekt (Datenbank in Textdatei)



## Chainsaw (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Liebe Community,

Ich habe ein sehr dringendes und für mich selbst als anfänger unlösbares Problem.
Ich habe die aufgabe bekommen ein Programm zu schreiben welches in einem DvD verleih zu einsatz kommen soll (Fiktiv).
Und zwar soll man DvD's eingeben können zB: "Ghost-Rider" Kategorie Action liegt im Schrank 2 im Fach 3. Diese eigegebenen Filme sollen in eine Textdatei gespeichert werden und über eine Such Funktion im Programm auffindbar sein. 
Im Prinzip sollen gespeicherte Filme suchbar sein und es soll mir ausgeben in welchem Schrank und welches Fach die DvD liegt so das ich sie dem Kunden heraussuchen kann.
Das ganze soll in einer Console ablaufen.

Leider muss ich hinzufügen das ich zu gut wie keine erfahrung mit Java habe und das einzige was ich halbwegs kann sind kleine Rechenprogramme schreiben.

Daher brauche ich dringend eure Hilfe 

MFG Nico Reichenbach


----------



## ARadauer (6. Mai 2011)

Sorry aber was erwartest du jetzt genau?
Wie können wir dir helfen?


----------



## Chainsaw (6. Mai 2011)

Mir helfen in der Richtung wie ich diese Programm aufbaue.
ich verstehe die Logik von Java nicht


----------



## Tomate_Salat (6. Mai 2011)

Und was erwartest du jz *genau*?


----------



## ProgX (6. Mai 2011)

Hier ist ein guter Link! Java wird dir nämlich kaum einer in einem Forum erklären! ;-)


----------



## Guardi (6. Mai 2011)

Ein paar Sachen die du dir anschauen / verinnerlichen solltest:

1. Grundprinzip der OOP bzw OOP generell verstehen (wenn man Rechenprogramme geschrieben hat, dann fehlt das evtl.)

2. Prinzip von Datenbanken verstehen (für das Projekt tun es primitive Grundkenntnisse, was sind Schlüssel etc.)

3. Mapping von Datenbank-Einträgen (hier: ein Satz aus der Textdatei) in Entity-Klassen (Klassen die einen Datensatz represäntieren) verstehen

Sobald du dir das angeschaut hast, stell konkrete Fragen.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Mai 2011)

soviel muss man gar nicht auf einmal können, wäre schon ein Riesenschritt, 
überhaupt eine Textdatei mit Text "Hallo" einlesen und auf der Konsole ausgeben zu können,

aber bereits diese Vereinfachung auf 2% der Ursprungprogramms ist ohne Java-Kenntnisse unlösbar, oder?

> das einzige was ich halbwegs kann sind kleine Rechenprogramme schreiben

na doch ein bisschen, dann fang mal an, mach dich z.B. zum Lesen/Schreiben von Dateien schlau, 
das wird dir hier niemand beibringen


----------



## Guardi (6. Mai 2011)

Naja.
was hilft es ihm irgendwelche Text-Dateien einlesen zu können wenn er nicht weiß wie man
eine vernünftige Datenbank-Architektur aufzieht. Wie oft hab ich es schon erlebt, dass der Begriff
Datenbank völlig missverstanden und das Konzept völlig falsch umgesetzt wird, selbst wenn echte
Datenbanksysteme im Spiel sind.

Sachen wie eine Text-Datei einlesen ist Fleißarbeit. Das schaut man sich ein Mal an und gut is.
Das Grundkonzept zu verstehen, eine vernünftige und strukturierte Vorgehensweise zu haben, ist die Crux.


----------

